# Versus... Giants



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is the Giant (suggested by maddermax). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Giants, how do you combat these monstrous annoyances? Causes Terror and Stubborn at leadership 10 so there isn't much chance of them running away, particularly for Chaos Giants as they are ItP. They have 6 wounds at T5, but it is the Giant's special attacks that really mark them out from other units. From Yelling and Bawling that auto wins combat, to 2D6 S6 attacks to picking your favourite hero up and sticking him down his trousers!

Worse still the giant may fall over and squash a unit of your troops and completely ignores obstacles like ditches and walls that you might try to hide behind. Though the one downside to all of this of course is the random nature of the brute!

So how do you plan to combat him? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your dice are good? Are you always able to counter with tarpit or equally powerful units?

If you are one of those players who uses him regularly what tactics work against you?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

A charge for a solid unit of cavalry never hurt, that's for certain. Some variants of the Giants are T5, so most knights can manage to land a good number of blows in, and in turn keep away some of the Giant's attacks. For the T6 variety (they still do exist, right?), you'll have to take in something better than standard knights. Granted, I'm not keen on hoping a single unit will suffice...

Leading me to my next point: Combo Charges. The empire is great for this one, despite a few other issues (terror, rather weak compared to the Giant, etc), because of their detachments. Any army can pull this off, of course. I would highly recommend sending high Strength units in, of course. This way, you'll have more static combat resolution on your side, as well as more potential killy-ness. The downside I see to this, though, is that you're likely going to devote a large amount of points into this idea, leaving the rest of the battle field rather... thin.

The next thing I can think of is just plain FrogBlasting that thing back to whence it came. Some good magic and war machinery can work wonders. There's usually a decent number of S5 spells floating around, and the majority of war machines are S5 and up so will have minimal issues with dealing out the damage.

Undead have a particularly easy time with this: bog the Giant down. A 300+ point model continuously pitted against around fifty points of zombies? That's got to be annoying!


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Just watch your knights lose all their charge bonusses when the giant yells (possibly sings) at them because of his mark of Slaanesh.  :wink: No, the things that are really REALLY nasty for giants are skinks! eat 28 poisoned shots without armour saves! Ouch! But knights work very well indeed versus any other Giant. Just don't send your Stegadon at him for it will be eaten.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

I just equip my tyrant with either beastkiller or a tenderizer, and go after the giant alone, usually makes quick work of it!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I find hochland long rifles fairly effective and a cannonball to the face never hurts.
with my ogres I have plenty to take it out and as Ogres are large models his attacks aren't as effective.
The only army I struggle to deal with him with is my chaos dwarf as missile troops wise is fairly lacking and blunderbusses are weak against multiwound monsters but bolt throwers work and I can always pile in a big unit.


----------

